

Google Is Slowly Phasing Out Google+ - jrochkind1
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/google-is-slowly-phasing-out-google-112517429669.html

======
Sarkie
A month old article, that was wrong then as it is now.

Stream is an internal name.

